# P22 Overhaul?



## rperez07 (May 12, 2008)

Now that the SP22's are here to stay, any ideas from anyone if the P22 is due for a makeover/overhaul anytime soon?

- Just wondering -


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Maybe the 5inch version...*

IMHO - I don't think so. I think that the SP fills a different market segment than the p22. (6 inch match grade barrell, etc..
The P22 is more for fun than serious competition.

I love mine, but I don't think that it could compete with a Buckmark or a Neos or even a fullsize Glock with a conversion kit. You'll probably see less 5 inch p22 targets being sold though.

Of course now I TOTALLY want one.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i doubt it
it just came out!!
and is selling well


----------

